# Audio / Video >  Radiotehnikas basa skaļruņi

## ROBERTTT

*Gribēju jums parādīt kā tie atšķiras*
[attachment=0:9d9frl7a]Radiotehnikas basa skalrunu 4 paaudzes.JPG[/attachment:9d9frl7a]
*Princips un konstrukcija tādi paši tikai magnēti atšķiras!*

----------


## MONKEY

Laba bilde, bet es divas kļūdas redzu. 1. pirmajam skaļrunim, 8GD-1, nav 70w, bet gan 30w. 2. ja tur ir domāts pāri augšējai ar apakšējo, tad tur pēdējā jābūt rakstītam S-90F. Nu labi, tas tik tā lai būtu precīzi, kopumā ļoti noderīgs atēls, visu ātri var salīdzināt.

----------


## marisviens

Pirms kāda laika piedāvāju skaļruni pirkšanas pārdošanas listē
http://www.ltn.lv/~a1/new/75W1.jpg
http://www.ltn.lv/~a1/new/75W2.jpg
Lūk, tas arī ir ražots turpat, tikai pašās sociālisma beigās vai kapitālisma sākumā.
Tas papildina dažādību.

----------


## JANCIS89

Nu tur daudzkas tajos skaļruņos atšķiras jo esmu rokā turējis viņus visus un kostrukcija 8-gd ļoti atšķiras un tinumi atšķiras manuprāt visiem.

----------


## Didzis

Skaļruņu skrūvju vietas un magnēti tiešām atšķiras, bet galvenais tomēr ir skaņa. Skaņa būtiski neatšķiras un diez vai kāds neredzot, kurš skaļrunis skan, var atšķirt to skanējumu. Protams, skaļumā jau jaunie skaļruņi "ieliks" 8GD1 skaļrunim, bet citādi tas pats vien ir.

----------


## ROBERTTT

Varbut kads nezin vai Radiotehnika var nopirkt sitajiem basiniekiem atseviski membranu ar spoli un piekarem jo man ir grozs ar magnetu sistemu bet vaig membranu ar spoli un piekarem

----------


## Didzis

Vai tad mūsdienās kautko nevar nopirkt? Es gan ieteiktu čāpot uz RRR rūpnīcu ar visu to skaļni un lai tur profesionāļi ieliek to difuzoru. Čakars būs nesalīdzināmi mazāks un rezultāts daudz labāks.

----------


## ROBERTTT

Principa taa ir beernu speele ieliimeet un iecentreet membraanu. Profesionaalajiem aarzemju piem. JBL var nopirkt ssaadus apmainas komplektus.
Komplekts parasti sastaav no membraanas ar piekareem, liimes, spoles centreessanas plastmassaam un aizsargcepuriites(kuru pieliimee passu peedeejo).

----------


## Didzis

ROBERTTT, neviens jau nesaka, ka nevar pats ielīmētskaļruņa membrānu, bet vai Tu pats uzreiz ķertos pie dārga skaļruņa remonta? Papriekšu tak jāpaprovē uz kāda štrunta skaļruņa, kā tās lietas notiek un jāpiešauj roka. Vai ir vērts apgūt  skaļruņa remontu, ja ir tikai viens skaļruņa korpuss un nav doma vēlāk dzīvē nodarboties ar skaļruņu remontu, tas lai paliek katra paša ziņā. Vismaz es nečakarētospats ar remontuun, vēl īpaši tāpēc, ka membrāna tiek pirkta pa tiešo pie ražotāja. Labāk lai viņi paši saremontē to skaļruni. Ja JBL rūpnīca būtu Rīgā, tad arī diez vai būtu pašam vērts ņemties ar šīs firmas skaļruņu remontu. Ražotājām jau visi remontam vajadzīgie pričendaļi ir pie rokas un rezultāts būs daudz ātrāks un kvalitatīvāks.

----------


## Mairis

Nu a cik šādam skaļrunim remonts var izmaksāt? Man ir viens 35GD, kuram klusām berot ir baigā graboņa, bet kad iedod ādā, tad viss ir OK.

----------


## AndrisZ

> Nu a cik šādam skaļrunim remonts var izmaksāt? Man ir viens 35GD, kuram klusām berot ir baigā graboņa, bet kad iedod ādā, tad viss ir OK.


 Vadiņi sāk locīties nost..  ::

----------


## ezis666

un remonts maksā ~ 5min darba, neskaitot izņemšanu

----------


## Mairis

> Nu a cik šādam skaļrunim remonts var izmaksāt? Man ir viens 35GD, kuram klusām berot ir baigā graboņa, bet kad iedod ādā, tad viss ir OK.
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Vadiņi sāk locīties nost..


 
Nē, iekšā kaut kas grab un blarkšķ, ar vadiem nav problēmu.
Skaņa tāda, kā tinuma spole mestos pret magnētu un grab.

----------


## Athlons

gruži salīduši...

----------


## Texx

To vai ķeras pie magnēt var pārbaudīt izslēgut tumbas viduci paspaidot uz iekšu apmēram kāds ir tas tumbas gājiens un tad jau jūt vai grab vai nē. Visdrīzāk ka tie mazie pītie vadiņi taisa trikus ar kuriem skaļruņa pievienošanas spailes ir savienotas ar tinumu.

----------


## Didzis

Texx, tumba ir žargona vārds akustikas spečuku vidū un apzīmē akustisko sistēmu vai skandu, kas laikam skaitās vispareizāk latviski. Tas, ko Tu sauc par "tumbu" ir skaļrunis un skaļrunim ir membrāna, kuru arī vajag spaidīt. Es lūgtu ievērot  un lietot visiem saprotamus terminus un neizgudrot jaunu ameriku.

----------


## ROBERTTT

S-90 un S-90B,D,F skalruniem(pa labi attelaa) var elementari nocentreet magnetu sistemu attieciiba pret spoli.
35AC wooferam to pats nevar izdariit un 8gd sarezgiti.
Magnetiskas sistemas triecien izturiibas zinja vislabakas ir S-90D, S-90F basiniekiem (Tie pasi kurus tagad razzo RRR) jo visa sistema ir pieskruveta no aizmugures ar 4 skruveem. Bet savukart S-90, S-90B magneetiska sistema turas kopaa praktiski tikai uz liimes un magneetiskajiem laukiem un trieciena rezultata magnetiska sistema izcentrejas un iespiez sevii spoli to deformejot...

----------


## Mairis

> S-90 un S-90B,D,F skalruniem(pa labi attelaa) var elementari nocentreet magnetu sistemu attieciiba pret spoli.
> 35AC wooferam to pats nevar izdariit un 8gd sarezgiti.
> Magnetiskas sistemas triecien izturiibas zinja vislabakas ir S-90D, S-90F basiniekiem (Tie pasi kurus tagad razzo RRR) jo visa sistema ir pieskruveta no aizmugures ar 4 skruveem. Bet savukart S-90, S-90B magneetiska sistema turas kopaa praktiski tikai uz liimes un magneetiskajiem laukiem un trieciena rezultata magnetiska sistema izcentrejas un iespiez sevii spoli to deformejot...


 
Es šitā kādus 2 sačakarēju! Bija stāvējuši šķūnī kādus 10 gadus. Bija 4 gb, viens jau bija kirdik. 2 sapisās, kad liku iekšā S-90 tumbā, pusi ieliku un palidu vaļā, lai krīt iekšā sēžā, un magnēts atsitās vaļā no līmes un uz sānu: rezultāts-skaļruņa membrāna nekustās, jo spole iespiesta! Skaļrunis metams!

----------


## ROBERTTT

Viss skalrunis jau nau jamet araa jamaina tikai spole nu vai sliktakaja gadijuma spole un difuzors(membraana) ar piekareem.
Passam atliimejas un iespieda spli ari viens magneets. Vnk staaveeja garazzaa a tur mitrums un atliimejas nesu Wooferu (basinieku kastee)
nejaussi kaste izkrita no rokaam un viss spoli iespieda. Nu neko jaajauc araa nodomaaju... nopleesu pumpu(spoles aizsergcepuri) un ar finiera gabalu izbakstiiju to metaala gabalu kas pa vidu un noskruuveeju magneetu... pirms paaris nedeellam no jauna iecenteeju un ar momentu(Mazajaas tubinjas kas ir) saliimeju to magneetu sisteemu... visp jau tas ir elementaari kaa jau krievu tehnika visu var izjaukt un salikt vaig tikai gribeet un jaadomaa ar galvu...

----------


## MONKEY

Nu par tām basu skaļruņu atšķirībām, vienīgais, kas diezgan atšķirās ir 35GDN. Nu tie, kas nāca tajās 10mac, pēc tam S-50B un tagad S-400. Citi RRR skaļruņi laikam tiešām nav ļoti  mainijušies. Laikam jau nav izdevīgi veidot citus skaļruņus, nu kaut vai skaļruņus ar lielāku membrānas diametru.

----------


## Jon

> Nu par tām basu skaļruņu atšķirībām, vienīgais, kas diezgan atšķirās ir 35GDN. Nu *tie, kas nāca tajās 10mac*, pēc tam S-50B un tagad S-400


 Tas, kas nāca tajās 10MAC, bija iepirkums, to ražoja Berdskas rūpnīca. Kad ar tādiem skaļruņiem komplektējās "Akords - 001" (sūds, bet pirmais kucēns ar magnētisko galvu), tas murmulis saucās 10GD-30. Pirmais 8" woofers ar gumijas iekari "sociālistiskajā tēvzemē". "Viktorijas" 8GD-1 tika uztaisīts mazliet vēlāk.

----------

